# Windows 7 nicht installierbar - Installation bricht IMMER ab!



## TheUrbanNinja (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gestern meine gewonnene Windows 7 Family-Pack Edition erhalten und wollte mein Windows XP deshalb in Rente schicken.
Ich versuche es zu installieren, es klappt bis kurz vor dem Ende alles abbricht der pc Neustarten möchte, es aber nach selbst einer Stunde es nicht tut, sondern der Bildschirm einfach blinkt. Ansonsten startet der PC ganz normal.

Wenn ich halt alles Resete, dann erscheint beim starten der installation, dass ein fehler aufgetreten sei. Ich werde langsam wahnsinnig weil hier gar nichts funktioniert.

Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem mit diesen Family-Pack Versionen?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar!


----------



## grue (6. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit ein paar Informationen zur Hardware? Wie ist der Rechner ausgestattet?

Installierst du Win7 als 32bit oder 64bit?


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe beide Versionen, 
Mein alter Rechner:

Intel Core2Duo E4500
ATI Radeon 4550
Gigabyte P31 DS3L
2GB DDR2 800
160GB Festplatte (Samsung)

Jetziges Betriebssystem: Windows XP32Bit SP3
OEM Version.

Das Windows das auf das Windows XP drauf soll, habe ich mit 3 Lizenzen. ich kann selbst auswählen ob ich 32Bit oder 64 Bit installieren möchte (Windows 7)


----------



## carsten1975 (6. Januar 2011)

Meinste nicht das die Kiste etwas zu schwach ist für Win7, evtl nicht Win7 geeignet XP ist ja schon etwas angegraut


----------



## derP4computer (6. Januar 2011)

carsten1975 schrieb:


> Meinste nicht das die Kiste etwas zu schwach ist für Win7, evtl nicht Win7 geeignet XP ist ja schon etwas angegraut


Es liegt bestimmt *nicht* an der "schwachen" Kiste
Ich habe Windows 7 versuchsweise mal auf meinem alten Pentium 4 zum laufen gebracht.
Der Hund liegt ganz woanders begraben.


----------



## DrSin (6. Januar 2011)

carsten1975 schrieb:


> Meinste nicht das die Kiste etwas zu schwach ist für Win7, evtl nicht Win7 geeignet XP ist ja schon etwas angegraut



Haha, Spruch des Tages, ein Dual Core der ersten Core 2 Generation soll nicht Win 7 geeignet sein?
Selbst auf Netbooks mit nem kleinen Atom und 1Gig Ram läuft Win 7.

Zum Thema, von Xp aus musst du die 32Bit nehmen.
Wann hast du zum letzten mal das XP neu installiert?


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (6. Januar 2011)

Natürlich läuft 7,  -  das ist echt lustig^^
Ja von XP hab ich ja grad die 32Bit Version drauf, das letzte mal..hmmm müsste letztes jahr gegen Herbst gewesen sein ~ Oktober.
Nun soll das neue 7 drauf, und ich bin verzweifelt...
Ich habe hier und da irgendwie gelesen, dass es nicht möglich sei von XP und 7 unzugraden.
Aber ziemlich blöd, man hat halt hier 3 Lizenzen (für die man eigentlich um die 150-170 bezahlt) und dann kann man das Windows nicht draufbringen.
Sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## DrSin (6. Januar 2011)

Du hast eine PM


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (6. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, ich versuchs mal so, wenns nicht läuft, dann melde ich mich wieder. Danke!

peace


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (8. Januar 2011)

so, habe nun eine SSD bekommen, und es funktioniert NICHTS!
BITTE HILFE!!!

Ich habe soweit alles installiert, windows wird normal gebootet (dauert aber sehr lange für eine SSD) nach dem windows "laden" bildschirm, wird der bildschirm wieder schwarz, und es bleibt einfach dunkel und an meinen Bildschirm blinkt das licht durchgehend (passiert nur wenn keine grafikkarte dran ist oder der pc aus ist.)

Ich bin verzweifelt. Weder auf meiner Platte wo XP drauf ist möchte es gehen noch auf der SSD (die leer ist).

Wie gesagt:
+ Normal von CD gebootet
+ Normal Partitionen erstellt und installiert
+und dann beim letzten Neustart bleibt das System "unten" es fährt einfach nicht hoch. Doch alle Lüfter drehen und alles funktioniert.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (9. Januar 2011)

weiß niemand bescheid?


----------



## Sixxer (10. Januar 2011)

TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> nach dem windows "laden" bildschirm, wird der bildschirm wieder schwarz, und es bleibt einfach dunkel und an meinen Bildschirm blinkt das licht durchgehend (passiert nur wenn keine grafikkarte dran ist oder der pc aus ist


Das hatte ich auch mal. War eine falsche Frequenz eingestellt. Wenns geht analog Kabel anschließen und die Bildwiederholfrequenz ändern.
Wenn du im abgesicherten Modus deinen Grafiktreiber deinstallierst sollte der Rechner danach normal starten. Hab mal im Netz gelesen das der Fehler eine falsche Monitor Edit ist. Und einen anderen Treiber verwenden.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Januar 2011)

Zieh mal den zweiten Monitor von der Graka ab.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (10. Januar 2011)

ich habe nur einen monitor.

Danke Sixxer ich werde das mal ausprobieren!

Wenn das nicht funzt, dann melde ich mich nochmal! 

EDIT: VIELEN DANK! es hat funktioniert!
Besten Dank nochmal, ich war kurz vor dem verzweifeln 

Grüße und es kann hier geclosed werden. Problem gelöst


----------



## Vaykir (10. Januar 2011)

TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> ich habe nur einen monitor.



ja, dann is gut, aber ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem und da lag es echt am fernseher der angeschlsosen war.
während der installation hat er den monitor als primät angesteuert und in windows dann den fernseher, der natürlich aus war. ich hab 3 stunden (!) nach ner lösung gesucht, bis ich einfach auf die idee gekommen bin (so banal sie auch sein mal) den TV vom pc zu trennen. danach gings dann....^^


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (11. Januar 2011)

echt lustig,^^
ja bei mir wars so: 
Ich habe einfach ein VGA Kabel statt ein DVI Kabel eingesteckt, da ging einfach alles, hochfahren  - installation beendet und alles eingestellt und die welt war super
^.^
so einfach...nochmal danke für eure hilfe!


----------

